# VWpartsMTL CAI video



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

alright..here it is
pardon the music...i forgot to turn the radio off..
but the engine's pretty loud..you can still hear it
Click here to watch Jetta-25L-with-VWpartsMTL-CAI








keep in mind...intake sounds way better in person
another clip
http://media.putfile.com/Jetta-25L-CAI-sound 

drive-bys
 Jetta w/ CAI drive by


_Modified by weitaro at 2:55 AM 3-3-2007_


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

sounds nice... i think that combined with the TT 2.5" or Neuspeed 2.75" catback will sound wicked.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

what are your mods? just the cai?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

How you likin it mang? I can't help but rip it all the time now just to listen to it. I just got my amp and sub installed, haven't had the stereo on since I got this bad boy.


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

performance-wise..
CAI and took out the resonator.
my fuel consumption wasn't very gd..cuz i always floor it...
the power and sound produced by CAI's addicting...


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (weitaro)*

do you think you can a video of the intake with the hood open and reving it? 
thanks
or some more drive bys


_Modified by jetta2pointfive at 2:15 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

awesomeeeee mang. mine sounds schweeeeet too.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

i really like the sound of it. But i think anyone would say, the worse thing you can do for gas milage is to put on a new cai, and exhaust (or just removing one resonator)...
Only reason is, you'll drive the piss outta the car enjoying the new noise. 
Honestly, like the sound of the stock exhaust on this car as well, sounds pretty nice.


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_do you think you can a video of the intake with the hood open and reving it? 
thanks
or some more drive bys

_Modified by jetta2pointfive at 2:15 PM 3-1-2007_

the intake doesn't sound as good when you just rev it..
it needs to be in gear...
besides...you can't see the intake with hood open.
it's located near front wheel fender..
i'll do drive bys tmr night if i have time...


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (weitaro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weitaro* »_
the intake doesn't sound as good when you just rev it..
it needs to be in gear...
besides...you can't see the intake with hood open.
it's located near front wheel fender..
i'll do drive bys tmr night if i have time...

o0 alright, ... well looking foward to your other videos


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

Some drive-by videos!
Click here to watch Jetta-25L-CAI-video-clip
and No...i was not racing that Infiniti G35.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (weitaro)*

Very Nice! [/Borat]


----------



## KSWISS (Mar 2, 2007)

I think you just conviced me to buy one. I was going to get the ABD but I heard they were backed up. This definitely sounds awesome


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (weitaro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weitaro* »_Some drive-by videos!
Click here to watch Jetta-25L-CAI-video-clip
and No...i was not racing that Infiniti G35.

Oh, you got friends filming for your ride? I assumed that Jetta in the video that keeps on gunning is yours? Very nice indeed.


_Modified by ahson at 5:06 PM 3-6-2007_


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

honestly, i can say that i love the note of the exhaust. Sounds well tuned, and not obnoxiously loud or ricey.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

well i am waiting till putfile is back in business


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Yevi)*

I can't get ahold of my friend to do the recording and stuff with his sweet cam. I was gunna use my camera phone to record, but we all know how well phones work for recording vid's








The thing sounds amazing with the windows open, like the OP said, you have to be there to hear the true tone of it, if you watch a vid chances are all you'll hear is wind and shish.
BTW: Reving the car will not make a diff, when it's idle it doesn't make a single diff.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (Yevi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yevi* »_well i am waiting till putfile is back in business


Host it here: http://www.sporttuned.com


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

youtube?


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

haha
you can always place a video camera on the ground..and just drive through it! it'd look wicked! 
yea that's my Jetta 2.5L
keep in mind that i have the center resonator cut off
CAI + w/o resonator = sweet growling sound!
is Putfile working now?
I'll upload them onto Youtube just in case..


_Modified by weitaro at 3:09 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (weitaro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weitaro* »_haha
you can always place a video camera on the ground..and just drive through it! it'd look wicked! 
yea that's my Jetta 2.5L
keep in mind that i have the center resonator cut off
CAI + w/o resonator = sweet growling sound!
is Putfile working now?
I'll upload them onto Youtube just in case..

_Modified by weitaro at 3:09 PM 3-7-2007_

It's not that I need a friend to hold the cam... I have plenty to do that, it's just I need a camera thats capable of good quality sound, not a crappy cam phone...


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

So over all how many guys here have purchased this Intake? and what would you give it out of 5 stars? 
Keeping in mind quality/power gains/Price.
I'm sitting on the edge of the fence wanting to buy one... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_So over all how many guys here have purchased this Intake? and what would you give it out of 5 stars? 
Keeping in mind quality/power gains/Price.
I'm sitting on the edge of the fence wanting to buy one... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

i talked to maxime at vwpartsmtl and he said that he sold 40 about a month and a half ago. so probably 50 have been sold. there is 2% problem rate with cel. so far like 3 folks have gotten it for one reason or another. i never had one after driving over 1000 miles. i loved mine. wicked sound. awesome power at 4K rpm.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

Question, is it a big job to install and take off? 
I ask this because I take my jetta to the dealership to do oil changes and what not so I would prob want to remove it.
Is this a Off bumper job?


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

no it's not. it's fairly easy man. all you need is a torque screw driver, a wrench, and a regular screw driver. It will take an hour if your okay, 45 minutes if you're fast. for me, a total novice it took 2 hours. but it will take me half that to unistall since i know what i'm doing now.
byt the way weitaro. your vwpartsmtl vids sound SICK! i didn't know what my car sounded like from the outside until i heard your clips. ROCKS! i'm glad i got the intake... even though my cars in the shop for a month and i'll have nothing but this lame sentra to drive around for a month.


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

sorry, just to clarify. i said there was a 2 percent problem rate out of 50 buyers and then said their were 3 folks with problems...
that musta sounded stupid...
all but 1 have continued to have the problem and the others found out it was the result of a bad install job....
cheers


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_no it's not. it's fairly easy man. all you need is a torque screw driver, a wrench, and a regular screw driver. It will take an hour if your okay, 45 minutes if you're fast. for me, a total novice it took 2 hours. but it will take me half that to unistall since i know what i'm doing now.
byt the way weitaro. your vwpartsmtl vids sound SICK! i didn't know what my car sounded like from the outside until i heard your clips. ROCKS! i'm glad i got the intake... even though my cars in the shop for a month and i'll have nothing but this lame sentra to drive around for a month.


Cool thanks, so how much of a difference is there in terms of power and throttle response? 
Is there actual good amount of extra "Umph" you can feel?
Sry for so many questions, 270bucks isent a small chunk of change for a student. =(


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

*I rate it 4.5/5 to be honest.* 
If I could rid my CEL i'd give it a 5 because the price was right and the gains are not questionable, they are there.
I wouldn't call it "better throttle response" I'd actually say you would instantly tell the diff with or without. There is an undeniable difference in power that will put a smile on your face.
The thing sounds absolutely gorgeous with the windows open in the 3000 to 4000rpm range. Also, when cruising at 1500rpm it's got a low growl that reminds you that it's still awake and ready when you need to punch it.
The difference is much like a Vtec. It comes in at full force around 3000rpm and you'll actually feel a surge in power.
Top end is actually worth driving in now, you'll feel a lot more bang up there compared to stock, but mid range is where this shines.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_*I rate it 4.5/5 to be honest.* 
If I could rid my CEL i'd give it a 5 because the price was right and the gains are not questionable, they are there.
I wouldn't call it "better throttle response" I'd actually say you would instantly tell the diff with or without. There is an undeniable difference in power that will put a smile on your face.
The thing sounds absolutely gorgeous with the windows open in the 3000 to 4000rpm range. Also, when cruising at 1500rpm it's got a low growl that reminds you that it's still awake and ready when you need to punch it.
The difference is much like a Vtec. It comes in at full force around 3000rpm and you'll actually feel a surge in power.
Top end is actually worth driving in now, you'll feel a lot more bang up there compared to stock, but mid range is where this shines.

Thanks, well i'm sold. Do you know if they ship next day or do they have to make them when you order it? I wanna plan it out so it gets deliverd to my door on the day I don't have work.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

hey subwooffers, look through this page and scroll down till you see my post with all the pictures. It shows you the actual numbers:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
Thanks, well i'm sold. Do you know if they ship next day or do they have to make them when you order it? I wanna plan it out so it gets deliverd to my door on the day I don't have work.









I believe they have made some in advance so they should have some ready to get shipped, email them to confirm this.


----------

